# 100 year old grave dug up



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

the spirits are getting an early start. http://www.ksn.com/content/news/als...ed-in-1911-dug-up/QfRYUlLvmEi_1usaf8R8VA.cspx


----------

